# Law & Order



## Highlander II (Aug 11, 2002)

> *In the criminal justice system, the people are represented by two separate yet equally important groups: the police, who investigate crime and the District Attorneys, who prosecute the offenders. These are their stories.*





And, of course, that is the opening to every episode of _Law & Order_ (and we're talking the 'Mothership' here, not the spin-offs - those will have their own thread).

Here's a good site w/ lots of links to other, equally good sites:

http://members.tripod.com/~MindHarp/loalph.html#links

It's an episode guide of sorts w/ some quotes, but at the bottom of the page are links to other pages w/ more quotes, a larger episode guide, and some fan pages.


----------



## Lonewolf89 (Aug 11, 2002)

I love Law and Order's opening sequence! I don't like the more recent episodes very much, but the early 1990's ones were excellent.


----------



## Highlander II (Aug 12, 2002)

Well, I started watching L&O about the middle of S10 - (something about Sam Waterston caught my attention) - and I've been hooked ever since.

I don't like Ben Stone much, but I watch those episodes too - I like season 5 - when Jack first comes in -- as a matter of fact - his premiere episode is one of my favorites -- 

I love how Claire walks in to find Jack kneeling on the floor, his head buried in a cabinet - he's looking for something - and he's very direct - he doesn't beat around the bush - 

My all-time fave ep -- "Paranoia" -- the one about the very talented violinist - Sandy Duncan is in the ep - and it's just so nicely done.

However, I agree that lately, the episodes haven't really sparkled. But, Dick Wolf is intent on keeping this series on the air long into this decade -- he wants to pass the *Gunsmoke* record (which is 20yrs, I think) -- and, IIRC, L&O is contracted through 2005 so far. (This year begins year 13 for L&O)


----------



## Highlander II (Oct 8, 2002)

*Season 13 has begun!*

Well - actually - they're getting ready to air ep 2 of S13 -- 

but - L&O season 13 is underway!


----------



## tokyogirl (Dec 6, 2002)

i was soooo mad when angie left! she was the first strong female they'd had on there since jill hennesy.  they never give the women big enough roles and then they leave.  it kind of bugs me.


----------



## Highlander II (Jan 27, 2003)

They have Lt. Anit Van Buren (S. Epetha Merkeson sp?) - she's pretty strong -

and on SVU - they have Alex Cabott - (Stephanie March) - she's the ADA over there -- 

Now, on Criminal Intent they have that woman detetive - whose name I can't recall right off - tho, I think she gets shadowed by D'Onofrio (sp?) -- and I don't watch L&O:CI b/c I don't like the way they have it set up - and I think that what's-his-name solves the cases far too easily - but that's just me and what I've seen in like the two ep's I've watched -

So - they don't really 'ditch' the strong females, they just can't all be strong like Angie Harmon's character -- 

the new ADA - Serena Sutherland - she's supposed to be 'greener' than Jack's previous assistants -  and she's better this season than she was last - but I still don't like her much - Elizabeth Rohm was better on Angel --


----------



## tokyogirl (Apr 17, 2003)

i think as far as CI goes they were just so excited to get D'Onofrio as a lead on the show they just like to give him all the screen time they can.


----------



## Highlander II (Apr 21, 2003)

don't like VD'O --- he's kind of annoying -

and like I said - he solves the cases too easily. He just waltzes in and it's like Phillip Marlowe at the end of Raymond Chandler's books - he just spouts all the evidence, only on L&O:CI - we don't see so much of the evidence gathering -- 

I just don't like the set-up. They advertised it as something  
'different' - it doesn't look different to me - it's the 2 cops hunting for evidence and giving it to the ADA for trial - um, that's the same as the others. The ONLY difference, is that we see some of the 'criminal' parts -- 

I think what some of us L&O fans were looking for was something more along the lines of: show opens, criminal type is either plotting crime or getting ready to commit it; then we follow the 'criminal' through the motions of the police investigation and interrogation and such -- 

but we don't get that - we get a smidge of the crime, then VD'O comes in and takes over the world and cleans everything up all neat and clean. We don't see the interrogations from the criminal's POV, we don't really see much at all from the 'bad guy's' POV -- makes the show kinda boring and just like the other two -- 

IMO -- try again Dick Wolf.


----------



## tokyogirl (Oct 9, 2003)

you know, i was noticing today when watching L&O CI that you almost never get to see their ADA.  i was watching one of the reruns, and he was actually only in like one scene....


----------



## Highlander II (Dec 29, 2004)

Just found out that Jerry Orbach - Lennie Briscoe died last night. He had prostate cancer.

He was working on the new spin-off when he was diagnosed.


----------



## immortalem (Jan 23, 2005)

I love Law & Order.  I was very sad when I heard that Jerry Orbach died.  I really loved him when he was on the show.  I wish that they would have a more strong female role on the show.  They just got a new female ADA and I'm not that impressed with her.


----------



## Highlander II (Jan 31, 2005)

I haven't been impressed with the new ADA since Angie Harmon.

On SVU - I liked Cabot better, but Novak's growing on me.

The new one on L&O is a bit - goth-looking or something - there's just something about her that just isn't quite right.


----------

